# Live Chat on ASX



## Rasman (18 April 2006)

Friends,

I've just set up a live chat for ASX traders. This is free an open to the public.

www.rasman.net

I've made it as simple as possible to use, its web based, does not require software other than your regular browser (with which you are reading this.) A Log-in and password is required, this is to ensure people don't change names or pretend to be someone they aren't.

It is worth noting there is also a forum, however I recommend people continue to use aussiestockforums - the forum was required on my site to provide a backend to the chat however it is not intended as competition for aussie stock forums and should not be considered as such.

Hope to see some of you in there, please feel free to ask any questions or make suggestions here.

Rasman.


----------



## Joe Blow (18 April 2006)

Usually I do not allow these kind of threads but I will allow this one as I would like to use it to let members know that I will be trialling a live chat room here on ASF at some point in the next month or two.

I held a poll on this very issue some time ago and it was almost an even 50/50 split so I figured at the very least it would be of use to some members.

However, I need to upgrade the forum software and the hosting before I introduce the live chat room. If it proves to be a success I will keep it, if it doesn't fulfill its purpose or is prone to abuse I will remove it.


----------

